# 5.1.2600.5512(xpsp.080413-2108)



## deepharmony (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a Panasonic digital camera which can send JPEG photos to Panasonic's Photofun Studio file where they are stored, edited etc. After a recent 21 file security download from Windows the above driver developed a yellow marker in Device Manager. I used System Restore to re-open the Photofun file successfully, but when the Windows downloads were re-entered the yellow marker returned. However, Photofun can be accessed and operated via Safe Mode. Any suggestions as to how the faulty driver can be repaired/replaced? I have tried deleting, uninstalling, restarting the PC but the faulty driver is reinstalled with its yellow marker and the Photofun file remains inaccessible. Panasonic say they have no drivers to match.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's not a faulty "driver". It would appear one of the Windows updates is causing the device/software to not function. You will need to try and determine which update is causing the issue and/or contact Panasonic for a driver/software update.

It's also possible it's a known issue and Panasonic may have a work around.


----------

